# Lea Castle Center/hospital



## Ninja Kitten

Lea Castle Hospital near Kidderminster was an NHS care centre for people with learning difficulties. Some are full time residents while others are just day patients. It was built in the 60s but since then it's been downsized and many of the older buildings have been abandoned and replaced with newer ones on the same site.As well as a center for people with learning difficulties it was also used for adults with mental health illnesses and drug rehabilitation amongst other small out reach facilities..
In addition it borders onto the old Hereford & Worcestershire college of Nursing and Midwifery which was absorbed into Worcester university in the mid 90s..

The whole site now stands empty..its like a small village all of its own and totally abandoned..

I was actually lucky enough to be working with people with terminally illnesses/mental health issues in the 90,s and visited this place when it was a lively bussling facility which covered a large catchment area..Cut backs and smaller residential homes/schools opening up meant that funds were running dry and in 2008 she closed her doors..

For me personally, ive often wanted to get in and have a look around but was always aware of how secure and boarded the place was...after having a bit of a mooch around the boundries and researching it a bit we decided to give her a go..

security patrol the site 24/7 with guard and dogs...also the NHS have very cleverly allowed the local travelling community to graze their horses in the grounds some living on the site in caravans and in return they keep an eye on it for them....hmmm... The army also have a building that they use for training and they have acces to several of the empty buildings for training...

so considering we had the travelers who asked us what we wer doing on there just as we were leaving..seccu and dog who also walked past us just as we jumped in the car and an army man who also found us and asked us what we doing then reminded us that in half an hour they would be running round firing blanks at each other...i think we did pretty well..

Visited with Perjury Saint

it was sleeting and raining and i had no tripod so apologies for poor photos...






































































































*Nice little seclusion green soft cell with 4inch thick door and peep hole..further down the corridor is a room with a two way mirror also...*


----------



## UE-OMJ

You found another padded cell. I've so got to see one of those one day.... It's a life goal now


----------



## perjury saint

Cor! Look at that peelage... NICE!!


----------



## flyboys90

Is this the site on the A449 with the longest garden wall in England as rumour has it?? great pics,


----------



## SeffyboyUK

I do like this, good work!


----------



## skeleton key

A true splore monster = ) good stuff Kitten

SK


----------



## Derelict-UK

Good for getting inside.

Although as much as he would have liked, the 'Army' bloke you met was actually Airsoft, they are the same guys who use Drakelow Bunker close by.


----------



## urban phantom

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX

Blimey a lot of explorers would have just said "sod that!" but it looks worth it, looks huge! Loving the natural decay!


----------



## Ninja Kitten

UrbanX said:


> Blimey a lot of explorers would have just said "sod that!" but it looks worth it, looks huge! Loving the natural decay!



definatly worth it and the pics only show a third of it...it was hammering down and wed ran out of luck so time to be happy with what wed done and go!


----------



## onthebusescrazy

Another Brillant find there bexs well done x


----------



## samiileigh

omj624p said:


> You found another padded cell. I've so got to see one of those one day.... It's a life goal now



If only we'd met a month before we had you could have come with me to Harperbury.

I'd love to find another one, I can't imagine there's a huge amount left now.


----------



## sparky.

great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## donebythehands

Went here abotu a year or so ago . We had to leave as my mate is so scared of horses he nearly had a break down :/


----------



## Ninja Kitten

donebythehands said:


> Went here abotu a year or so ago . We had to leave as my mate is so scared of horses he nearly had a break down :/



he he! oh dear..i must admit the bloody things are everywhere and the traveler who we bumped into told us we shouldnt be here as the horses are in foal and will bite us  we looked over to the security dog van parked up and thought..hmm ide rather be bitten by a horse than whats in that van..


----------



## Crimz

Very nice pictures! Love the peeling wallpaper!
~Crim


----------



## katsa

Nice pics, i like to one o the padded cell, i'm a sucker for creepy places


----------

